# 220 GT or 250 GTS



## JorgeHGPR

Hey guys, I need some help here.  I am trying to buy a customized Hewlett-Packard computer from their website.  I am thinking on buying it with a:

Geforce 220 GT 1GB

Geforce 250 GTS 1GB

The Geforce 250 is 100 dollars more.  I am on a budget but might try and get the 250 anyways.  What do you guys think?


----------



## susik89

I didn't even know that something like 220 GT existed lol. But after looking at the specs on nvidias website i see that it is rather a video card for everyday use. If you play games then you need to go with gts250. But for everyday use i suppose it will be enough. Here are the specs of those 2 cards:

http://www.nvidia.com/object/product_geforce_gt_220_us.html
http://www.nvidia.com/object/product_geforce_gts_250_us.html

Gts250 has 128 cores while 220 gt only 48, also memory bandwith on gts250 is almost 3 times higher.


----------



## BigSteve702

gts250 is way better. but i think you should get the 220, buy the gts250 off newegg, then sell the 220 on craigslist haha


----------



## JorgeHGPR

One more thing.  How much power supply do I need for a computer with the 250 GTS?  It will also have Intel Core 2 Quad.


----------



## susik89

Well a decent 500w psu would be plenty for c2q and gts 250. How much do you wanna spend on it though ?


----------



## JorgeHGPR

I only wanted to know because my friend got a HP computer with a 490 Watt Power Supply and I wanted to know if that was enough.


----------



## Gooberman

Idk, HP and all those people like to put really cheap PSUs in the computers


----------



## Gooberman

wow a replacement of the 9500GT what's next


----------

